# Inspired by the best lyric thread.......BEST INTRO?



## onnyuk

Some songs just have the perfect first few bars to suck you right in, so much that the rest of the song may not live up to the introduction yet you still love it

Here's a few of my faves

Love her madly - The Doors

The message - Grandmaster Flash

Situation - Yazoo

Mens needs - The Cribs


----------



## Gruffs

Everlong - Foo Fighters.


----------



## Skuperb

The Darkness..... I beleive in a thing called love


----------



## Adrian Convery

****** in Paris. Could listen to the start all day!


----------



## *TQ*

Money for Nothing - Dire Straits.

Definitely the best intro of any song ever!!!


----------



## S63

This is easy for me, could have been Smoke on the Water but this is the one and most probably unheard of by the young uns here.


----------



## R7KY D

AC/DC - Back in black

ELO - Mr Blue Sky 

Eagles - Desparado 

Eagles - Hotel California 

Queen - Another one bites the dust 

The Who - 5.15


----------



## Sparky160

Beautiful Girl - INXS

That piano makes it lol


----------



## Alex_225

Enter Sandman - Metallica

Build up to one of the best riffs of all time!!


----------



## stangalang

Money for nothin, easy. seen it live and it's epic :thumb:

Edit:also my walk out music


----------



## Willows-dad

F*ck her gently by tenacious d. Great lyrics, not for kids.


----------



## Alex_225

Pantera's 'Cowyboys from Hell' has a certain something for me. Just remembering hearing that intro and it sounding nothing like I'd ever heard before.


----------



## alfajim




----------



## zaphod

Bad Love - Eric Clapton
Layla - Derek and the Dominoes


----------



## bobssignum

Layla was my first thought when i oponed this thread , but would like to add 
wont get fooled again - the who 
freebird -lynyrd skynyrd
kirie-mr mister
smells like teen spirit -nirvana


----------



## ShiningScotsman

Rolling Stones - Gimme Shelter
U2 - The Fly


----------



## Lost Boys

I must admit I love the intro to "You Could Be Mine" by Gun's 'n' Roses.
Awesome buildup.

Everyone should listen to the intro of Fire Engine (take 8) by the 13th Floor Elevators too...


----------



## init6

Led Zep Rock & Roll


----------



## Lost Boys

init6 said:


> Led Zep Rock & Roll


If it's a Led Zep song, it should only be Ramble On....


----------



## S63

Lost Boys said:


> If it's a Led Zep song, it should only be Ramble On....


Could do a whole thread on Led Zep intros, for me it's Kashmir closely followed by Trampled Underfoot.


----------



## Lost Boys

S63 said:


> Could do a whole thread on Led Zep intros, for me it's Kashmir closely followed by Trampled Underfoot.


But then you get the iconic Stairway To Heaven...

or what about Communication Breakdown?


----------



## init6

Yeh, every one except Ramble On


----------



## S63

Now I'm thinking Over the Hills and far away.

I have no option but to play their entire collection whilst painting tomorrow and make a firm decision, the crinkles of Whistable won't know whats hit them.


----------



## Lost Boys

init6 said:


> Yeh, every one except Ramble On


Nah! You can't say that! It's a classic!


----------



## init6

Have we had "Walk on the Wild Side" yet?


----------



## init6

Or Faith Healer by SAHB?

Or NIB by Sabbath?

Or Rocky Mountain Way by Joe Walsh?

Or The Passenger...


----------



## Steviet

+1 for Faith Healer! Our tesco selling a best of SAHB for a fiver!


----------



## hoikey

Alex_225 said:


> Pantera's 'Cowyboys from Hell' has a certain something for me. Just remembering hearing that intro and it sounding nothing like I'd ever heard before.


I was going to reply to your first post with cfh (listening to it atm and its amazing). Its one of the most satisfying guitar riffs ive ever heard.


----------



## nick.s

Nobody has said War Pigs  Or Thunderstruck  Or Tusk  Or Los 

Still, not everyone likes what I like


----------



## S63

init6 said:


> Or Faith Healer by SAHB?
> 
> Or NIB by Sabbath?
> 
> Or Rocky Mountain Way by Joe Walsh?
> 
> Or The Passenger...


SAHB and Walsh are so very good, I don't know the Passenger, tell me more.


----------



## dcj

S63 said:


> SAHB and Walsh are so very good, I don't know the Passenger, tell me more.


Iggy Pop for a guess? Whats SAHB? Doesnt matter,worked it out.


----------



## S63

dcj said:


> Iggy Pop for a guess? Whats SAHB? Doesnt matter,worked it out.


I know The Passenger by Iggy Pop, a fine track but not with an intro to rival others mentioned in this thread, that's why I'm wondering if it's something other than this.

SAHB......The Sensational Alex Harvey Band, the intro to The Faith Healer is a true classic.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

motorhead-damaged case


----------



## kempe

This


----------



## S63

Hawkwind. Masters Of The Universe


Not arf


----------



## nick.s

For those about to rock - ACDC

Dry County - Bon Jovi

The Boxer - Simon & Garfunkel

To add another few cracking intros


----------



## DJ X-Ray

t.rex-jeepster


----------



## nick.s

Different genre altogether.

Pendulum - Slam


----------



## DJ X-Ray

frankie knuckles-tears


----------



## justina3

u2 city of blinding lights


----------



## init6

S63 said:


> I know The Passenger by Iggy Pop, a fine track but not with an intro to rival others mentioned in this thread, that's why I'm wondering if it's something other than this.
> 
> SAHB......The Sensational Alex Harvey Band, the intro to The Faith Healer is a true classic.


It is indeed the Iggy song. Agree some of the others are much stronger contenders, but I just love the way the (relatively) soft guitar kicks into the bass and drums.

But to make up for that one, how about Sunshine of your love?

Anything by the Who worth considering? My mind has gone a blank for their intros although they've got some cracking songs.


----------



## nick.s

Speaking of Cream.....

Whiteroom


----------



## S63

init6 said:


> Anything by the Who worth considering? My mind has gone a blank for their intros although they've got some cracking songs.


You bet there is, Baba O Reilly, Won't get Fooled Again, 5-15, Magic Bus (live at Leeds rendition),Pinball Wizard and Join Together.

Your eclectic taste is similar to mine, do you mind me asking your age?


----------



## S63

Dj.xray said:


> ..random trivia this,but the majority of quadrophenia was filmed near my nans in west london.i remember them filming it when i was a kid.i remember the bit when he falls off the scooter with the royal mail geezers that took a few takes iirc..and the alley scenes.and boys being boys i remember we messed up a few of their scenes purposley being noisy,i had loads of their autographs and photos but my uncle nicked em off me..******,hes still got them though..


Acton?


----------



## S63

Quite apt really seeing all four members of The Who were brought up in that part of West London.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

for me they were never the same after keith moon.


----------



## bradfordfabia

Easy Lover - Phil Collins & Phil Bailey.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

John lennon-Imagine


----------



## jontymo

Led Zeppelin - Kashmir





Rod Stewart - Stay with Me





Eric Clapton - Old Love





The Beatles - All You Need is Love





The Rolling Stones - Start Me Up


----------



## Dannbodge

Mgmt - kids
The Chase - Lies


----------



## DJ X-Ray

George harrison-here comes the sun


----------



## AllenF

Only one song comes close
Tina Turner. Simpy the best


----------



## Trophy#185

Slipknot - 742617000027 as an intro into (Sic)

If you've seen them live you'll know why xD


----------



## RefleKtion

Immortal Technique - Industrial Revolution:

"The bling-bling era was cute but it's about to be done,
I'll leave you full eclipse like the moon blocking the sun,
My metaphors are dirty like herpes but harder to catch,
Like an escape tunnel dug in prison, I started from scratch..."

epic intro! Whole song is great but that intro alone kills it for me :thumb:


----------

